
Announcing werf – a missing part for CI/CD systems with Kubernetes - shurup
https://medium.com/flant-com/werf-devops-tool-d3f1251a65ab
======
ivan_ah
What are the advantages of using ansible-based werf setup steps vs. the usual
Dockerfile for image + entrypoint script for runtime config?

~~~
diafour
Entrypoint script for runtime config is a universal story for werf and docker.
There is no difference between these two.

Werf uses Ansible as a declarative way to build images, not to configure them
in runtime. Werf also supports shell scripts for builds.

The main advantages over usual docker build are: \- git history is used to
determine what should be run to build image. This can be used to greatly speed
up build process on changes. \- mounts of external directories to reduce image
size without "apt-get update && rm -rf /var/lib/apt". \- templating in build
configuration file (werf.yaml).

